# Clematis



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

I have only one species of clematic (jackmanii) but I've never seen any bees on it all, not even the bumbles (and they'll work anything).


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Scottsman said:


> Do bees work Clematis Virginiana ? Does it have a value in nectar production ?


Bees are working Clematis Virginiana fairly heavy in our area. It is quite common in SW VA.

Shane


----------



## Scottsman (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Cris and Shane. I was not familiar with it and when I saw it blooming I stopped on the side of the road and walked out in a field to take a look, looked like an old home place, it was all over the place so I broke some off and took it to a nursery for identification. A few bees were working it, but around here there are not enough bees to keep a garden going so it's hard to tell if they like it or just desperate. My bees don't work Crepe Myrtle and it's plentiful, never know till you ask. 

thanks again


----------

